

Tech.li TV: First Look at the New Twitter Design - MortonL
http://tech.li/2011/12/tech-li-tv-first-look-at-the-new-twitter-design/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=tech-li-tv-first-look-at-the-new-twitter-design

======
lemosher
Great episode Tech.li TV -- thanks for the good info.

------
5Degrees
I like it. Great design.

------
teereximus
Sweetness!

------
kristinmmarie
Awesome!

